

The thing about your first product... - vlokshin
http://vlad.svbtle.com/first-product

======
ibstudios
Another option is to think of the smallest first step for your idea and hire
all three to do it. Then you can judge the quality of work without going too
far down a bad road.

~~~
vlokshin
That's a really good suggestion, but some top shops won't waste their time.

In our early days, we would have done this at DarwinApps - now, we need to
know the long-term is there before we start investing our time and thoughts
behind the efforts.

